# AMD 7-series SpiderWeb



## cdawall (Jun 28, 2008)

*Welcome to the AMD 7-Series Spider Web!*







------------------------------------------------------------------

*Members*

_790FX Owners_

*erocker*
_ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe/WiFi-AP_

*zaqwsx* (Zach)
_ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe/WiFi-AP_

*dirlan*
_ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe_

*bytor*
_ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe/MSI K9A2 Platinum_
_Phenom 9850 @3.0ghz_

*cdawall*
_MSI K9A2 Platinum (mods: added 80mm fan over mosfets)_
_5000BE @3.448ghz/phenom 9500 @2.8ghz_

*batmang*
_MSI K9A2 Platinum_
_9600BE @?_

*aGeoM*
_DFI 790FX-M2R_

*OverclockedBoo*
_DFI 790FX-M2RS_
_Phenom 9850BE @2.6ghz_

*wiak*
_Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DS5_

*jbunch07*
_Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DS5_

*blkhogan*
_Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DS5_

*CrackrJack*
_Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DS5_
_phenom 9850 @2.5ghz_
_790X Owners_

*WarEagleAU*
_Gigabyte GA-MA790X-DS4_
*Silverel*
_MSI K9A2 CF (Mods: Replaced Chipset Fan & Added MOFSET Heatsink)_

_780G Owners_

*ShadowFold*
_Asus M3A78-EMH_

*cdawall*
_Biostar TA780G M2+_
_phenom 9500 @2.807ghz_

_770 Owners_

*k_9virus*
_Abit AX78_
_4200+ @3.0ghz_

_740G Owners_

*ShadowFold*
_BIOSTAR A740G M2+_

_Soon-To-Be/Wannabe Owners_

*Jizzler* _[Soon-To-Be?]_
*btarunr* _[Soon-To-Be]_ (ASUS M3A)
*Darknova* _[Soon-To-Be]_ (DFI 790FX-M2R)
_Retired Owners_

*DanishDevil* (Zack)
_DFI LANPARTY DK 790FX-M2RS (Mods: Replaced Stock TIM With MX-2)_
Moved to: _DFI LANPARTY DK P35-T2RS_

*dark2099*
_MSI K9A2 Platinum_
Moved to: _ASUS P5K_
------------------------------------------------------------------






_If you would like to become a member, let us know what AMD 7-Series board you own, and if you have done any modifications to it such as aftermarket cooling or BIOS flashes._

------------------------------------------------------------------

*790FX*
*Specifications:*






*Motherboards:*

*ASUS* M3A32-MVP Deluxe/WiFi-AP
*ASUS *M3A32-MVP Deluxe
*MSI *K9A2 Platinum
*MSI *K9A2 Platinum V2
*Gigabyte *GA-MA790FX-DQ6
*Gigabyte *GA-MA790FX-DS5
*Jetway *HA04
*Jetway *HA04-Extreme
*DFI *LP UT 790FX-M2R
*DFI *LANPARTY DK 790FX-M2RS
*Sapphire *PC-AM2RD790
------------------------------------------------------------------

*790X*
*Specifications:*






*Motherboards:*

*MSI *K9A2 CF
*MSI* K9A2 CF-F V2
*Gigabyte *GA-MA790X-DS4
*Jetway *HA03
------------------------------------------------------------------

*780G*
*Specifications:*










*Motherboards:*

*Gigabyte *GA-MA78GM-S2H
*Biostar *TA780G M2+
*Jetway *PA78GT3-DG
*Jetway *PA78GT3-HG
*ASUS *M3A78-EMH HDMI
*ASUS *M3A78-EH
*ECS *A780GM-A (V1.0)
*ECS *A780GM-M (V1.1)
*Sapphire *PI-AM2RS780G
*J&W* JW-RS780UVD-AM2+
*Foxconn *A7GM-S AM2+
*Asrock *A780FullDisplayPort
*MSI *K9A2GM V2
*MSI *K9A2GM-FD/FIH
------------------------------------------------------------------

*780V*
*Specifications:*






*Motherboards:*

*MSI* K9A2VM-FD AM2+
*ECS* A780VM-M2 (V1.0)
*Foxconn* A7VMX-K
------------------------------------------------------------------


*770*
*Specifications:*






*Motherboards:*

*ECS *A770M-A (V1.0)
*Jetway *PA77GTA-VT
*Jetway *HA03-GT
*Jetway *BA-100
*Biostar *TA770 A2+
*ASUS *M3A
*Gigabyte *GA-MA770-DS3
*Abit *AX78
*Gigabyte *GA-MA770-S3
*Foxconn *A78AX-K
*Foxconn *A78AX-S
------------------------------------------------------------------

*Tips & Tricks*

------------------------------------------------------------------

*Downloads*
AMD RAIDXpert driver
AMD 7-Series Chipset drivers

------------------------------------------------------------------

and a special thanks to DanishDevil for starting this club originally


----------



## Darknova (Jun 28, 2008)

Put me up as soon to be.

DFI 790FX-M2R


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 28, 2008)

You need to remove me from the list, don't have my MSI K9A2 Plat anymore.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 28, 2008)

fixed hey DD were did you get the images for the chipsets?

NVM found them updating the 7-series boards available


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 29, 2008)

I have a 780G home theater system  love it! Gonna set-up another 780G system for my pa soon too!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 29, 2008)

Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DS5 here too!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 29, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I have a 780G home theater system  love it! Gonna set-up another 780G system for my pa soon too!



which one you silly


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 29, 2008)

Asus M3a78-emh


----------



## cdawall (Jun 29, 2008)

i think i have saddened my MSI 2 days worth of runs with the cpu clocked to use 140w seems to have taken its toll.....


----------



## Darknova (Jun 29, 2008)

What have you done cdawall?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 29, 2008)

Darknova said:


> What have you done cdawall?



well i decided i wanted to WR my 5000BE and apparently my mobo is not rated to deliver 140w to the cpu and run both 3850s  cpu uses 140w @ 3.5ghz 1.7v


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 29, 2008)

Add me to the list!

MSI K9A2 790FX Platinum


----------



## Darknova (Jun 29, 2008)

cdawall said:


> well i decided i wanted to WR my 5000BE and apparently my mobo is not rated to deliver 140w to the cpu and run both 3850s  cpu uses 140w @ 3.5ghz 1.7v



Don't tell me you've killed the board? Or is it just...hot?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 29, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Don't tell me you've killed the board? Or is it just...hot?



this answer that question?






she is just acting weird its stable but i dont know its being odd....i probably need to check those mosfets they have always been cooled by an 80mm fan but still...


----------



## Darknova (Jun 29, 2008)

Question, why is your PCI-E link width 8x? Isn't the 790FX 16x even in CF?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 29, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Question, why is your PCI-E link width 8x? Isn't the 790FX 16x even in CF?



slot 1 is dead which is one of the 16x slots so i have it running in a 16x and an 8x no big since i plan on 3 4850s which means it will run 8x


----------



## Bytor (Jun 29, 2008)

Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe/WiFi

MSI K9A2 Platinum  (it can hold all 4 of my dual slot Visiontek 3870's...)

Using the Asus now, but going to try the MSI out once my Rocketfish mod in complete.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=63302


----------



## dirlan (Jun 29, 2008)

Allright, nxt try 

Add me too pls


----------



## dirlan (Jul 3, 2008)

*update*

Now with some pics and validation http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=382660


----------



## k_9virus (Jul 8, 2008)

count me in Abit AX78 thanks!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 8, 2008)

ok im trying to add cpus to owners so post a SS or something so i can get you updated


----------



## OverclockedBoo (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a DFI LANPARTY DK 790FX-M2RS here
and 100% Spider


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 15, 2008)

bogmali said:


> Count me in.....check sig for specs.....



Neither of your rigs are a "spider" a spider is an AMD quad core with (supposed to be four) ATi GPUs


----------



## cdawall (Jul 15, 2008)

as long as it has a 7 series mobo its cool by me


----------



## cdawall (Jul 16, 2008)

my 780G is up and running right now without trying i'm at 2.75ghz on my 9500 phenom


update up to 2.807ghz

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=389701


----------



## bogmali (Jul 16, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Neither of your rigs are a "spider" a spider is an AMD quad core with (supposed to be four) ATi GPUs




Is there a particular reason why you singled me out among the others on here that do not meet "your" Spider definition ? Even though Cdawall already answered the question, I'm still curious and would like to know


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 16, 2008)

bogmali said:


> Is there a particular reason why you singled me out among the others on here that do not meet "your" Spider definition ? Even though Cdawall already answered the question, I'm still curious and would like to know



What do you mean singled out? Nobody else who doesn't have a spider hasn't requested to be in the club unless they've posed it as "Soon to be" or "Want to get"
And just for the record this isn't "my" definition of a spider. it's AMD's.

I'm going to leave this little spat where it is, I don't want to end up having a flame-fest blammed on me. You can say what you want.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 16, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I'm going to leave this little spat where it is



All I asked was a question 




OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I don't want to end up having a flame-fest blammed on me. You can say what you want.



Once again, I just asked a simple question


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 16, 2008)

I now have a BIOSTAR A740G M2+ in my storage/mom rig.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 16, 2008)

bogmali said:


> Is there a particular reason why you singled me out among the others on here that do not meet "your" Spider definition ? Even though Cdawall already answered the question, I'm still curious and would like to know


Lets see, everybody else on this post has a AMD chipset motherboard(740-790FX), AMD processor(Phenom), and an ATI graphics card(2900-4870) so that should mean we are using "spider" systems.  You have an Intel chipset, Intel processor, and I didn't even look to see what video card you have so you do not have a "spider" system.  The title is "AMD 7-series SpiderWeb" so now you should know why you are not be included in our little fun.

Anyways, Count me in!  Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe (790FX).  Rest of system specs are on the side.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 16, 2008)

wait for me too , but i want new one the 790gx


----------



## cdawall (Jul 16, 2008)

made my 780G chipset run alot cooler


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 16, 2008)

haha I should do that to my p35. Runs so hot! Where do you get those fans tho I can never find any..


----------



## cdawall (Jul 16, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> haha I should do that to my p35. Runs so hot! Where do you get those fans tho I can never find any..



from a 3.5->5.25" HDD bay adapter there are 3 wired together the third is for the NB but i haven't got anything to attach it yet i'm going to order a better HS for it first

adn man thats a good pic considering i took it on my phone


----------



## k_9virus (Jul 17, 2008)

> made my 780G chipset run alot cooler



nice chipset cooler mod dude...im gonna try it too!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 17, 2008)

k_9virus said:


> nice chipset cooler mod dude...im gonna try it too!



i did a better one and the zip ties match the mobob


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 17, 2008)

Haha thats cool!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 17, 2008)

useful to i got the IGP up to 925mhz 3D stable if i had more volts i could get 1ghz i bet


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 17, 2008)

Damn thats pretty high.. Whats the stock for it? I might go to OC mine.. Can you use ATiTool or rivatuner?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 17, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Damn thats pretty high.. Whats the stock for it? I might go to OC mine.. Can you use ATiTool or rivatuner?



BIOS and stock is 500mhz

its under chipset and then RS780 on mine


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh I remember seeing something like that. I  will do my 740g later


----------



## cdawall (Jul 17, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Oh I remember seeing something like that. I  will do my 740g later



that should be fun and up your chipset volts to get it higher


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 8, 2008)

put me now im got gigabyte 780G DS3


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 8, 2008)

hey add me in, although my mb isn't on the list in first post


----------



## crtecha (Jan 15, 2009)

ga-ma790x-ds4 ftw!!


----------



## Wartz (Jan 15, 2009)

<--- Biostar 790gx


----------



## Darknova (Jan 15, 2009)

Update. Biostar 790GX3 
8750BE @ 2.76Ghz
DDR2 @ 920Mhz


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 15, 2009)

I would like to join. However mine is more of a Spider with dragon wings OR a fire breathing spider. 

MIS DKA790GX
8650@ 2.3.....currently 
DDR2 8500 @ 1066
HD4850


----------



## Darknova (Jan 15, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I would like to join. However mine is more of a Spider with dragon wings OR a fire breathing spider.
> 
> MIS DKA790GX
> 8650@ 2.3.....currently
> ...



Hahah, Fire-breathing Spider!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 15, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Hahah, Fire-breathing Spider!



After saying that I got inspired  What do you think? Should I airbrush it? Maybe make a desktop? FYI this is just a concept sketch. 15 min worth.


----------



## Darknova (Jan 15, 2009)

I so want that as my background!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 15, 2009)

Darknova said:


> I so want that as my background!



Well as soon as I score a copy of CS4 and my system is 100% Ill do it


----------



## Darknova (Jan 15, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well as soon as I score a copy of CS4 and my system is 100% Ill do it



Cool 

I'll have that one one monitor, and the AMD Dragon on my other one


----------



## chris89 (Jan 25, 2009)

Im a 790FX user, and very soon to be a Spider system when i get the Phenom II 940BE


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 25, 2009)

940BE is Dragon bro
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=79551


----------



## Darknova (Jan 25, 2009)

chris89 said:


> Im a 790FX user, and very soon to be a Spider system when i get the Phenom II 940BE



Actually you'd be a dragon user 

Phenom II, 790FX and 4870 is Dragon

Phenom I, 790FX and 3870 is Spider.


----------



## crtecha (Jan 26, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well as soon as I score a copy of CS4 and my system is 100% Ill do it



+1 defiantly post it if you do make it.  I would love to have that as a avatar or background


----------

